# A Sorrrowful Day For The 3lees Family...



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

My mom passed late last night, just past midnight. She was at home when the Lord called her home.

Mom had been battling Cronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease for many years. She had been on full time oxygen for over 10 years, and pretty much bedridden for the last two years.

Two weeks ago mom's condition took a nose dive. My brother and dad, with the help of Hospice, tended to her and tried to make her as confortable as possible. I was by her side much of the time.

We are greatly saddened and will miss mom desperately. However, we take great comfort knowing that mom has achieved her final VICTORY.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dan,

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know mere words cannot lessen the pain you and your family feel, but we know One who can.

May He be with you at this time.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dear Dan,

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your mom. 
Prayers to you and your family during this sad time in your lives.
I hope you can also take comfort in knowing that you were there with your mom when she needed you the most...
I'm sure that she felt love and peace all around her when she passed.

Dawn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dan

I am sorry to hear about your loss. You and your family will be our prayers tonight.

Good Bless

Thor


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss; however remember Faith, Hope and Love transcend this life. May God be with you and your family during your time of loss and turn today's pain into tomorrow's joyful memories.

Calvin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Very sorry to hear about your mom, be comforted she is well now.

I'll be praying for peace for you and your family.

Mike


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dan,
I've kept your family in my prayers since you let me know of her worsening of condition. I'm so glad that you and your family were able to work with Hospice during this time. I was blessed to have them involved in both of my parents' care prior to their death, and it made the grieving process so much easier. 
May God Bless you and yours at this time!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Dan,
Sherri & I are sorry to hear of your loss. You and your family will be in our prayers. If there is anything I can do or if you just need a shoulder, please don't hesitate to call.
Paul and Sherri & family


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. How comforting that you have so many in this large family to share with. 
Yes, you mom did achieve her final victory, God bless her!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Even now your mom wouldn't want to return to the body she left behind.

Take comfort in your faith during this time.

Praying for you,

Rita


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Dan,
Please accept our family's condolences for your loss. We know only too well that you will miss her, but try to remember the best times you had together, she will.

Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Dan,

Margaret and I are so sorry for your family's lost. As you said, take comfort that she is in a better place.
Our prayers are with you and your family.

Leon


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, your family are in our thoughts.

Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Dan,

Sorry to hear about your mom. BTDT on the hospice and glad she is now in peace.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Dan,

I am very sorry to here about you mom. You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Dan,

I am sad for the loss of your mother. My dad passed away 3 years ago, also from COPD. I definitely understand the disease. Although I miss him every single day I still would not want him back on earth living with COPD. I'm sure you feel the same way. God bless you and your family and know that fellow Outbackers are thinking of you.

-Hope

(Ed & Diana)


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

My heartfelt condolences and prayers go out to you and yours! God bless all of you!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Dan,

Prayers are being said for peace for you and your family today and for the time it takes you to heal. We are sorry for your loss, but as others have said, take comfort in knowing that your mom is free of the burdens of her life here on earth.

Take care,

The Smith Family


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Our hearts go out to you and your family! When my mom passed I was told by a very knowing soul that "we don't get over something like this - we get THRU it". How right she was!! May the happy memories shine bright forever!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your mother. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
God bless.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss, we are thinking about you!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Dan, I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your mother. I'm sure she was a wonderful lady and now resting in a better place. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Mitch


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Having COPD myself, I can appreciate the struggles she had while with you. I am sure she is in a much better place and now will be able to watch over you. God bless you & your family on your loss.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

It is both a sad time and a time of relief for Mom. It is, I know, bittersweet - bitter that she is gone, sweet that she suffers no more, sweet that you were with her. For the rest of your life, that will be a comfort to you in several ways.

God bless and keep you all.

Sluggo


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Dan,

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how tough it is - no matter how old you are, it's still Mommy. Take comfort in the Lord.

Scott


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

3LEES said:


> My mom passed late last night, just past midnight. She was at home when the Lord called her home.
> 
> Mom had been battling Cronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease for many years. She had been on full time oxygen for over 10 years, and pretty much bedridden for the last two years.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. My Mom passed away two weeks ago. Recurrence of lung cancer. We all miss her terribly, but we know that her pain is over and she's back with Dad, her own parents and couple of siblings, and of course the Lord.

She's happy now...though all I can think of is that she's looking down on us from above and shaking her head....not approvingly.

Bob


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
COPD is a horrible illness ... she is free.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts, words and prayers. We are comforted in the knowledge that she is in a better place, free of pain, and can finally BREATHE.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart hurts for you and will keep you and your family in my prayers during the upcoming months.

God bless - Jennifer


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

3LEES said:


> My mom passed late last night, just past midnight. She was at home when the Lord called her home.
> 
> Mom had been battling Cronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease for many years. She had been on full time oxygen for over 10 years, and pretty much bedridden for the last two years.
> 
> ...


3LEES- Sorry to hear. Be happy in knowing that she has gone home to be with our Father God!!!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Dan,
Sherri & I are sorry to hear of your loss. I'm sure she was a great lady especially since she had such a caring and cool son. It's good that you had a chance to be with her but remember she is in a better place without pain and limitations. If you and Sherry need anything please don't hesitate to call.

Paul & Sherri


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Very sorry to hear of your loss, you have our deepest condolences.

-CC


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time.

My Mother suffers from COPD (in fact she is hospitalized right now because of Pneumonia, which greatly exacerbates the problems). I understand that your Mom is in a better place because it is such a difficult disease to live in, in the latter stages particularly.

No matter how old our parents are, we always feel like we missed out when they move on. You will heal but I believe we always feel a small hole in their absence.

Reverie


----------

